# مطلوب شرح EnRoute3



## oskasan (4 يناير 2009)

أولا السلام عليكم
ثانيا اشكر الله ان هداني لهذا المنتدى الرائع
كنت قد عثرت عليه بالصدفه وانا ابحث عن شرح إحترافي لبرنامج EnRoute3 وهو متخصص في اعمال الحفر لمكائن ال cnc
انا لست مهندسا ولكنى مصمم واعمل على ماكينة حفر MultiCam 5000 Series منذ 4 سنوات 
واستخدم برنامج EnRoute3 وعندى برنامج الارت كام ولكنى اجد أن الEnRoute3 ابسط ويؤدي متطلباتي بالتعاون مع كورل درو و OMEGA 2.6
بحثت في هذا المتلقى ولكنى لم اجد اي اشاره لل EnRoute3
هل يعنى هذا انه برنامج ضعيف او غير احترافى 
او ان لم تصلكم نسخة البرنامج المكركه
او ان البرنامج غير مشهور
مع العلم ان هذا البرنامج كان من توصية شركة MultiCam نفسها وقد خيرتنا ما بينه وبين الأرت كام

تحياتى للقائمين على هذا المنتدى والأعضاء


----------



## أبو عبده (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز لو امكن رفع نسخة من البرنامج او اعطاء موقع التحميل 
للتعاون لما فيه الخير واخذ فكرة عن البرنامج


----------



## oskasan (16 يناير 2009)

حجم البرنامج يتعدى ال 650 ميجا وليس لدى اي حساب في مواقع الأب لود
اتمنى رفعه بالطبع لتعم الفائده
ولكن كيف ؟
وقد اشتريته من موقع 
http://www.lpstore.ws/index.php?target=desc&progid=5077
ب 25 دولار فقط
وثمنه الاصلي يتعدى ال 1000 دولار 

عموما هذا هو موقع البرنامج 
http://www.enroutesoftware.com/
وقد نزلت النسخه الاخيره منه *EnRoute4* هذا العام


----------



## oskasan (16 يناير 2009)

بصفه عامه هو ليس بقوة الارت كام في رسم ال 3d ولكنه قوى جدا وبسيط في نفس الوقت في اعمال الحفر العاديه وال 3d ايضا اذا كانت مرسومه بالفعل بالميش او الرليف


----------



## oskasan (16 يناير 2009)

وبالنسبة للرسم العادي فانا استخدم بعض الاوامر منه الغير موجوده في الكورل ( كالقطع من اجزاء ) وتوصيل خطوط مفتوحه والتكرار المنسق بالقياسات وتقليل عدد النقاط


----------

